# Train-Rite Retired Release



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

Bought one of these from Dogs Afield(very fast delivery too) this week and got to try it out yesterday. Like their remote release trigger, this thing is very well engineered and stoutly built. It is very simple to set up and operate. Its also a lot more economical than the Malcom and other sililar devices on the market.


----------



## maydayretrievers (May 30, 2005)

*retired*

Yeah I see you like your but did you do any checking on units that un retire I saw tha malcom but wonder what other units are out thier any help would be great ..


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

I didn't check on the others due to $$$. I could afford the Train rite.


----------



## MR HAYS (Aug 19, 2006)

*Remote Releases*

Has anyone tried the Zinger Winger Remote Release??

I see it costs a bit more than the Train Rite.

Any comparisons??


----------

